# mouth prolapse?



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I was feeding all my frogs today and noticed one of my sub-adult azureus had part of his stomach hanging out of his mouth. I carefully pried open his mouth and my wife gently pushed it back in with a moist Q-tip. He seems to be fine and being kept in a deli cup with a moist paper towel. I'll wait to feed him until tomorrow. I read a couple of other posts where people dealt with the same problem. Has anyone else dealt with this situation and if so is there anything else to remedy the problem? I've dealt with cloacal prolapse with reptiles but never with any frog species. Any insight on prevention would be appreciated.

Thanks in advance for anyone who responds.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

From what I've read, they invert their stomach instead of vomiting. Perhaps it was that.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

frogface said:


> From what I've read, they invert their stomach instead of vomiting. Perhaps it was that.



Correct. It can also be a result of issues with infection (see the critical care sheet for pictures). 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

interesting...what are the usual causes for these issues??


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Checked on him today and seems to be doing fine. Something must of upset his stomach. Weird.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Judy S said:


> interesting...what are the usual causes for these issues??


Generally something irritates their stomach.. for example if they ingest a piece of leaf or moss.. Severe septicemias can also do it, but that tends to be a rare cause. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I agree with Ed. My frog must of swallowed moss or something else. Both of my other frogs from the same set-up are doing fine.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

For future reference, what is the best thing to do when faced with this situation? Is it better to manually return the stomach to its normal position or is it possible that the frog will recover on its own?

This is an issue that I've always been aware of, but have not studied as well as I should.

Glad you found this thread Ed, you always have good information to share

John


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

I don't believe in my case the frog would have gotten it back down on his own but obviously I could be wrong. I felt so bad for him and decided that manual manipulation was the best option. I'd rather try something than do nothing and let him starve. If someone else has tried another option please let us know. I will slowly reintroduce fruit flies tmrw and will update this thread.

Thanks again for any info and concern,
Dwayne


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

He ate a couple fruit flies today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Mantella71 said:


> He ate a couple fruit flies today. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Nice! Hopefully he keeps it down


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless the tissues of the stomach are inflamed or swollen the frog can generally return the stomach to normal. If there is a concern, keeping the frogs on moist paper towels to prevent it from drying out. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awesome. I suspected so and I'm glad you can confirm this for me, Ed. 

John


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Sadly my little guy didn't make it. He ate for a few days and was kept on moist paper towels. Not sure why he didn't survive  On a better note I checked on my veradero's and the male was carrying 2 tadpoles on his back. Strange how things work out. Sad, mad, frustrated, and optimistic. Hopefully will not have to deal with this situation again.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

sorry for that...you sure did try...


----------



## mho (Dec 25, 2013)

Mantella71 said:


> Sadly my little guy didn't make it. He ate for a few days and was kept on moist paper towels. Not sure why he didn't survive  On a better note I checked on my veradero's and the male was carrying 2 tadpoles on his back. Strange how things work out. Sad, mad, frustrated, and optimistic. Hopefully will not have to deal with this situation again.


 Sad to hear about the little guy, on another note they're called Varadero's... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/156210-varadero-veradero.html.


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

thnx..typo. Think I had a slight case of dyslexia after losing my lil' buddy


----------



## Adam (Nov 8, 2013)

mho said:


> Sad to hear about the little guy, on another note they're called Varadero's... http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/156210-varadero-veradero.html.


MHO, you should be ashamed of yourself. His frog dies and you are correcting his spelling like some dusch bag. This forum is for learning and sharing information, and you have to act superior by pointing out his spelling mistake to all of us. We all seen it. The rest of us here just showed some class. If you see something like that, then send a PM to him. People like you just piss me off. This is not a lab or zoo. We are all here to learn about frogs.


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Awww man.... How did this slip by me??? I'm so sorry that the little guy didn't recover. These kind of situations can be risky at times and there was nothing you could have done

mho, really? Why did you feel the need to correct such a simple spelling mistake right after his poor frog past away? That was the most insensitive thing you could do.

John


----------



## Mantella71 (Oct 7, 2013)

Thnx for the support. No big whoop on the guy who pointed out the spelling error.


----------



## Alexmenke92 (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm really sorry to hear about your loss  that's really sad. I hope you have lots of luck with your varaderos though..that's something to look forward too. They're beautiful frogs.


----------

